# car stalls when engine cold, funky rpm



## wangzilla (Aug 12, 2007)

good afternoon all!! a couple problems...

ok... my gfs altima (2005 2.5S) has been acting up last couple days. it started a few days ago when the car shifted what felt a little hard. last night while we were out partying the car straight up stalled out on us and it took like 5 min to start her back up.

i noticed when i got it started back up and i hit the gas i could rev it up to 3k or so and then when i let off the gas the rpms fall to 1500 or so, then surge up to 2k or so, then fall down to the normal idle. the car was also hard to start a few hours later after we got done at the bar and the rpms had the same funky flutter.

any ideas?? could a throttle position sensor cause all that?? something more serious?

also, to add on top of that... it only stalls if its been sitting for a while and the engine is cold, otherwise is drives pretty good. and its now hard to start every time, gotta hold the key down for a good 10 seconds before it starts up :-/ service engine light is on as well, did the little stomp the gas and this and that trick to pull the codes. they are as follows:

CKP SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0335
ENGINE SPEED SIG...................................0725

i think i used the right chart to transfer the codes over.

any help would be great!

thanks!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's currently a recall on 03-04 models, but nothing on 05's. Probably a bad crank position sensor...You may also want to check with your Nissan dealer or the customer hotline for Nissan to check for any "open" recalls or campaigns on your vehicle.


----------



## wangzilla (Aug 12, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> There's currently a recall on 03-04 models, but nothing on 05's. Probably a bad crank position sensor...You may also want to check with your Nissan dealer or the customer hotline for Nissan to check for any "open" recalls or campaigns on your vehicle.


thanks for the reply. i took it to a mechanic we knew and had the crank sensor replaced and all is well now :-D


----------

